# What about my Model 3 blew me away today



## LUXMAN

I was driving into work this morning about 530am. 
I had the radio tuned to a HD station with the volume up a bit much. 
The music was coming through so clear and crisp. It was the best I had heard from the system, which I think it excellent anyway. 
It just blew me away. It made me think we need a thread for what BLOWS YOU AWAY about this car! Please share!


----------



## Quicksilver

Ok...so, took my mother-in-law to dinner tonight and she was blown away that Quicksilver can go over 300 miles on a charge. She thought that it was one of those short range City electric cars and when I show her the Tesla charging network map on the display it blew her away the second time. So, this blew away moment was brought to you by my mother-in-law.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I’ll bite... what blows me away is that I have had mine for 13 weeks and still get giddy at the opportunity to drive 1 mile for an errand.


----------



## Maevra

Driving it. This past weekend we went into the mountains and I did the whole 3.5 hours, from traffic-congested city to winding mountain roads and loved every minute of it.


----------



## Michael Russo

@LUXMAN , may I contribute a brief 'what blows me away' post about Red Dragon, albeit being an S?


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> @LUXMAN , may I contribute a brief 'what blows me away' post about Red Dragon, albeit being an S?


Please do!


----------



## Love

I just discovered a few days ago that I don't have to hit the "arrow" over to the right on the music UI to get it to expand upwards and show my favorites, then again to have it take up almost the entire screen. I found it works like an iPad style where I can drag it up from anywhere and push it down the same way. I know this is small but I had no idea and... MIND. BLOWN.


----------



## LUXMAN

So today I got back from a work trip. I was parked at the airport for 31 hours and only lost 5 miles of range. 
What BLEW ME AWAY was that via the last few updates, it appears that Tesla has corrected the excessive vampire drain that I had. 
Now granted the temperatures have gone up and probably help but this is right in line with the owners manual 1% per day.


----------



## KGTES

LUXMAN said:


> So today I got back from a work trip. I was parked at the airport for 31 hours and only lost 5 miles of range.
> What BLEW ME AWAY was that via the last few updates, it appears that Tesla has corrected the excessive vampire drain that I had.
> Now granted the temperatures have gone up and probably help but this is right in line with the owners manual 1% per day.


Whoa! That is a great improvement! Did you check it via the app at all?


----------



## teslarob

After driving a Model S 100D over the weekend, I was blown away by how much more I like my Model 3 than the Model S now. Never thought that could happen, as the Model S is an amazing car. But the 3 is better  Smaller, more agile, better (forward) visibility, oh yeah, and it's mine!!


----------



## Maevra

teslarob said:


> After driving a Model S 100D over the weekend, I was blown away by how much more I like my Model 3 than the Model S now. Never thought that could happen, as the Model S is an amazing car. But the 3 is better  Smaller, more agile, better (forward) visibility, oh yeah, and it's mine!!


Wellllll... it wasn't a P100DL! There's the problem.


----------



## LUXMAN

KGTES said:


> Whoa! That is a great improvement! Did you check it via the app at all?


I did check it a couple times yesterday and this morning


----------



## 3V Pilot

How has this car blown me away today, let me count the ways

1. No keys in my pocket ever again
2. Never have to start or stop an engine
3. ACCELERATION
4. Don't even have to push the "park" button because it does it for you when you open the door!!


----------



## GDN

Mike Land said:


> How has this car blown me away today, let me count the ways
> 
> 1. No keys in my pocket ever again
> 2. Never have to start or stop an engine
> 3. ACCELERATION
> 4. Don't even have to push the "park" button because it does it for you when you open the door!!


Love this thread and I'll wait a few more weeks until I get to appropriately contribute, but I've read about number 4, but yet it's a very interesting concept. Can you explain more about how it works and how you trust it? Will this work if you have "creep" enabled? Do you have to make sure and open the door before taking your foot off the brake?


----------



## 3V Pilot

GDN said:


> Love this thread and I'll wait a few more weeks until I get to appropriately contribute, but I've read about number 4, but yet it's a very interesting concept. Can you explain more about how it works and how you trust it? Will this work if you have "creep" enabled? Do you have to make sure and open the door before taking your foot off the brake?


Once the car is stopped and "hold" mode comes on (press the brake a little harder and the car will hold position) you can take your foot off the brake, then push the thumb button to open the door and "P" will display for park. Hop out and walk away. This works with creep on as well but I prefer leaving it off. With creep on and before hold mode activates it will not auto-park and you get a warning message if you pop the door.


----------



## Audrey

Saturday we dropped off some glass recycling. We had several paper bags of glass bottles and jars along the back seat floor, not filling all the way tightly. The bottles didn't rattle or shift noticably at all! I love how stable the battery and floor design makes this car!


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike Land said:


> Once the car is stopped and "hold" mode comes on (press the brake a little harder and the car will hold position) you can take your foot off the brake, then push the thumb button to open the door and "P" will display for park. Hop out and walk away. This works with creep on as well but I prefer leaving it off. With creep on and before hold mode activates it will not auto-park and you get a warning message if you pop the door.


I never knew #4 existed. I will have to try this today. But I really like Creep Mode (No! Not in that way) and sometimes I cant get HOLD to activate. I might not be doing is correctly


----------



## KarenRei

LUXMAN said:


> But I really like Creep Mode


So does Harvey Weinstein


----------



## Quicksilver

Ok...looks like I may have another 3 order coming...my younger brother drove in from Wichita Falls yesterday and last night I took him to dinner. He came by our home before I got home from a late meeting and as soon as I drove up the front curb, he came out and stood at the stop of the steps (see my avatar pic) and just froze! I opened the door and got out and he was still standing there froze staring at the car. Finally, he said it looks even better in person and ran down to check it out.  He was just blown away! After dinner, I let him drive it home and he was just blown away a second time! He is seriously thinking about putting down for a reservation. This blown away moment is brought to you by my brother.


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> I never knew #4 existed. I will have to try this today. But I really like Creep Mode (No! Not in that way) and sometimes I cant get HOLD to activate. I might not be doing is correctly


With creep mode on it's a little more tricky but can be done. To engage hold just press the brake harder once stopped, once the "H" shows up release the brake and open the door. I've tried to be a creep also but found out it didn't suit me.


----------



## Audrey

Not a good surprise today: how easily you get curb rash when sweeping into a space. Part of the problem is just getting used to the size of the new car and another part is the rims protruding past the wheel-rubber. Very frustrating. Thankfully @telero scuffed them first, so the pain isn't quite as bad -- and we already have touch-up paint for the Aero wheels.


----------



## Michael Russo

There are so many things that blow me away in Red Dragon (thanks for the green light, @LUXMAN , obviously get you dig my color best!! )...
Today, as I drove another 450 miles on way back home, I am blown away by the convenience and the positive effect on my moods of all these Supercharger stops...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996487257350656000
and... my free Spotify account which allowed my to listen to the entire Led Zeppelin II, III and IV albums, bringing back great memories from days long gone... blown away..


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> There are so many things that blow me away in Red Dragon (thanks for the green light, @LUXMAN , obviously get you dig my color best!! )...
> Today, as I drove another 450 miles on way back home, I am blown away by the convenience and the positive effect on my moods of all these Supercharger stops...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996487257350656000
> and... my free Spotify account which allowed my to listen to the entire Led Zeppelin II, III and IV albums, bringing back great memories from days long gone... blown away..


Well said!!!

Now, is there a way to play just a particular album from the free SLACKER?


----------



## LUXMAN

This just BLEW ME AWAY today!
This car can cruise at 75mph (not the whole time, but in between stops. TX is a big place) with the AC blowing on a 95°F day and still be more efficient than my Leaf!


----------



## LUXMAN

So what BLEW ME AWAY this morning wa last *DA BASS!*
*







*


----------



## Audrey

LUXMAN said:


> So what BLEW ME AWAY this morning wa last _*DA BASS*_


I enjoy music but have never been an audiophile. This car might change that. I do love the speakers!


----------



## LUXMAN

What BLEW ME AWAY today was as I stand in the Vegas airport, I got a notification that a software update is available! I can’t wait to get home tonight and load it up and see what goodies await!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> What BLEW ME AWAY today was as I stand in the Vegas airport, I got a notification that a software update is available! I can't wait to get home tonight and load it up and see what goodies await!


WTF - I'm not getting updates timely anymore. That's what I DONT like


----------



## Michael Russo

What BLEW ME AWAY today was using my T≡SLA Wall Connector on Red Dragon for the first time after I got my 3-phase home electric system boosted from 30 to 60A (18 to 36 kVA, for those who know what that means... does not include me, yet... )...

... and seeing I can get an almost full recharge at 32A (maximum allowed here in EU) in about 3.5 hours!! Not bad!!


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> WTF - I'm not getting updates timely anymore. That's what I DONT like


First one for me since 14.13


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> First one for me since 14.13


That's what I'm stuck on!


----------



## Tom Hudson

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'll bite... what blows me away is that I have had mine for 13 weeks and still get giddy at the opportunity to drive 1 mile for an errand.


You know what's great about this? It's exactly the kind of usage that is AWFUL for an ICE car! ICE cars don't warm up enough on short trips like this, get crappy fuel economy, the emissions are worse and the exhaust system tends to not dry out so the muffler and other exhaust components rust out more easily. EVs FTW!!!


----------



## teslaliving

LUXMAN said:


> This just BLEW ME AWAY today!
> This car can cruise at 75mph (not the whole time, but in between stops. TX is a big place) with the AC blowing on a 95°F day and still be more efficient than my Leaf!
> 
> View attachment 8799


Just watch for the all-time trip meter. Tesla reset mine at a service when they replaced my dash. 3 doesnt have a dash but I imagine if the 15" gets replaced you'll lose the trip meter


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> What BLEW ME AWAY today was as I stand in the Vegas airport, I got a notification that a software update is available! I can't wait to get home tonight and load it up and see what goodies await!


WHAT THE FRACK!!! It's in the middle of the update and I checked the car and this is what I saw on the app!!! 








My car is MCR....


----------



## LUXMAN

Ok. That is fixed now that the update is done.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> First one for me since 14.13


Still stuck on 14.13


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> WHAT THE FRACK!!! It's in the middle of the update and I checked the car and this is what I saw on the app!!!
> View attachment 8884
> 
> My car is MCR....


Maybe you need to rename her to White Woo!


----------



## Quicksilver

When I washed Quicksilver last night and as I was cleaning around the side windows, I had an epiphany! I am blown away by the fact that the B Pillars are made of glass. Duh! you say, everyone knew that! (it's glass probably because of the cameras located there); however my friends, the level of details that Tesla put into this car, IMHO, is second to none. So, I started looking at some other luxury brands to see what their B Pillars look like...

BMW...ugly B Pillar









Mercedes...ugly B Pillar









Audi...ugly B Pillar









Lexus...same ugly B Pillar









And don't even get me started on those poor excuses for door handles 

Loving my B Pillars...


----------



## AugustaDriver

What blows me away is how excited my kids are about the car and demonstrating the features to their to their friends. Tonight I had to open the frunk solely so my son could put something random in it just a show that there is no engine. The night ended with the three of them chanting ac-cel-erate, ac-cel-erate, ac-cel-erate.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> When I washed Quicksilver last night and as I was cleaning around the side windows, I had an epiphany! I am blown away by the fact that the B Pillars are made of glass. Duh! you say, everyone knew that! (it's glass probably because of the cameras located there); however my friends, the level of details that Tesla put into this car, IMHO, is second to none. So, I started looking at some other luxury brands to see what their B Pillars look like...


I agree! The level of detail is amazing. I got in the car last night at the airport (70 degrees thank you even if 92 outside )
and the streaming picked up right where it left off, but at a reduced sound level until I closed the door. Too Cool!


----------



## LUXMAN

Ok. I couldn't wait. Had to try out the auto highbeans this morning!!!!
What BLEW ME AWAY was how far it could see the other lights coming. Plus the new little icons are cool! Love this car!


----------



## 3V Pilot

So, I've almost had the car for a week and have been so blown away by the whole thing that yesterday I realized I haven't even tried pre-cooling it yet! But what really blew me away is when I did turn it on, before giving a co-worker a ride, I had to apologize to him about how cold the car was before he got in. Keep in mind this is AZ where your car is only slightly cooler than the surface of the sun this time of year. Oh, and don't get me started on the fact I also forgot to try and change the steering wheel settings (Sport/Normal/Comfort) and that was one of the things I was MOST excited about. This car just keeps blowing my mind every time I get to drive it!


----------



## 3V Pilot

Oh, and let's not forget the fact that I'm up at 3am posting things I love about a car!

Oh, and I'm up at 3am because, well, I just had to check out this cool new automatic headlight thing so yea, it's time to go for drive!

Oh, and even at 3am there are other crazy people out there who rate what I've just posted.....looking at you @LUXMAN ...LOL!


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike Land said:


> Oh, and let's not forget the fact that I'm up at 3am posting things I love about a car!
> 
> Oh, and I'm up at 3am because, well, I just had to check out this cool new automatic headlight thing so yea, it's time to go for drive!
> 
> Oh, and even at 3am there are other crazy people out there who rate what I've just posted.....looking at you @LUXMAN ...LOL!


yeah...guilty as charged! LOL!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> yeah...guilty as charged! LOL!


You 3AM people are Nutso! 

I don't wake up that early but the only thing I do is go say goodnight to quicksilver each night...so I could see her one last time before morning.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> I agree! The level of detail is amazing. I got in the car last night at the airport (70 degrees thank you even if 92 outside )
> and the streaming picked up right where it left off, but at a reduced sound level until I closed the door. Too Cool!


Plastic B Pillars in my previous cars drive me nuts because after a short while, I see swirl marks on them and some even fade over time. That's why I love Quicksilver's B Pillars.


----------



## tim-sutherland

It's a little thing, but the way you choose terrestrial radio stations visually instead of hitting next a bunch of times is really great. 

Also service is replacing my steering wheel without complaint because of a scratch next to the scroll wheel. 

Oh, and the fact that 776 days after ordering I finally got to drive one - mine!


----------



## jsanford

Mike Land said:


> So, I've almost had the car for a week and have been so blown away by the whole thing that yesterday I realized I haven't even tried pre-cooling it yet! But what really blew me away is when I did turn it on, before giving a co-worker a ride, I had to apologize to him about how cold the car was before he got in. Keep in mind this is AZ where your car is only slightly cooler than the surface of the sun this time of year.


Having live in Phoenix for six years, I'll say ~wow~ on this one. I even used the black interior of the last car I bought there as a price lowering negotiation point during purchase.


----------



## LUXMAN

tim-sutherland said:


> It's a little thing, but the way you choose terrestrial radio stations visually instead of hitting next a bunch of times is really great.


For those waiting for 18.3, here is the new layout for the radio. Sweet!


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> For those waiting for 18.3, here is the new layout for the radio. Sweet!
> View attachment 8923
> View attachment 8924
> View attachment 8925


Very nice - anything else new in the release?


----------



## Maevra

LUXMAN said:


> For those waiting for 18.3, here is the new layout for the radio. Sweet!
> View attachment 8923
> View attachment 8924
> View attachment 8925


Halleluja finally we can direct tune!


----------



## 3V Pilot

What blew me away was this.......









Yes, AT FULL VOLUME and you must set it up like this:


----------



## Azthrillhouse

Ran some math today. Two weeks and 554 (mostly hot, high-speed) miles in, I have not sniffed range anxiety despite having only 110v charging at home. $8.25 in Supercharging and probably less than that in nighttime home charging, compared to the $50ish bucks I would have spent in gas for the same miles. 


I'm going to be flummoxed the next time I have to gas up my wife's ICEmobile.

Oh yeah and the remote cooling.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Very nice - anything else new in the release?


AUTO HIGHBEAMS and they work great so far. I tested them yesterday morning.


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike Land said:


> What blew me away was this.......
> View attachment 8968
> 
> 
> Yes, AT FULL VOLUME and you must set it up like this:
> 
> View attachment 8969


I thought you were gonna say the ALBUM ARTWORK!


----------



## LUXMAN

Ok. This strays off topic but WHAT BLEW ME AWAY today is how inconsiderate other Tesla Owners are! 
As I was pulling into the parking garage at the airport, this is what I found!









There are 6 spaces. And what you have are 4 Model Ss, a Leaf, a Chysler Plug in Minivan and a Volt who shoehorned himself in to charge. 
The only cars plugged in are the Volt and Leaf. And there are 4 plugs! 
These are good spots but come on! If you are not gonna charge, be considerate and park elsewhere! As a prior Leaf driver (still have it) this has always irked me. These Model Ss always park here and NEVER charge. Arg! And of course I wanted to charge there today


----------



## msjulie

$28 San Jose to Las Vegas to Valley of Fire and back - at elevated speeds; the car is, oddly, cheap fun!


----------



## 3V Pilot

I absolutely love the exterior styling on this car, looks great from every angle and is the perfect mix of aggressive angles yet subtle enough that it blends right in on the road with other 4 doors. Most people don't even notice it, which I love, but the people who do realize exactly what it is, which I also love!


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> WHAT THE FRACK!!! It's in the middle of the update and I checked the car and this is what I saw on the app!!!
> View attachment 8884
> 
> My car is MCR....


What's the problem here? 

"It doesn't look like anything to me"


----------



## John

Yesterday I loaded a new flatscreen TV, a full size cooler, and 5 shopping bags in the trunk (seats folded down). 
Car just inhaled a big load of stuff. Oh, and there was a birthday cake with ice packs in the trunk basement compartment.


----------



## John

SoFlaModel3 said:


> WTF - I'm not getting updates timely anymore. That's what I DONT like


What blew me away the other day was the mobile repair service coming out to my house to fix a broken window in 40 minutes. And I said, "Can you update my software?" And he said, "Sure thing." Note: they don't update it, they just go in their system and flag it for update, then within about 30 minutes, you get the notification.

So note to self: next time I want an update, call mobile service and ask for an update. They don't need to be present for you to win.


----------



## John

Mike Land said:


> What blew me away was this.......
> 
> Yes, AT FULL VOLUME and you must set it up like this:
> 
> View attachment 8969


Well, I'll be: that's almost EXACTLY how I have my equalizer set!


----------



## 3V Pilot

Today what blew me away was driving for 9 miles while charging the battery!


----------



## RichEV

Many people who hear about the car think "that screen will be so distracting".

The little thing that blows me away is how non-distracting, almost calming, it is to have NOTHING between me and the road ahead.


----------



## Quicksilver

msjulie said:


> $28 San Jose to Las Vegas to Valley of Fire and back - at elevated speeds; the car is, oddly, cheap fun!


Fun, definitely! Cheap, not so much 
This was part of my mid-life crisis purchase so I justified the "cheap" factor


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Fun, definitely! Cheap, not so much
> This was part of my mid-life crisis purchase so I justified the "cheap" factor


I think he means she will "make it up on volume" LOL! 
Drive enough and you will make up the difference in electricity vs gas.

Lets see here..... That's about 1200 miles.......If you got 28mpg at $3 a gallon, that's $128.....
@ 4 mi/kw that's 300 kw. @ $0.26 per in CA, that's $78. Wait a second. So @msjulie , how does that work out? I know Nevada uses time for Supercharging costs vs per kW in CA but that is a big difference from $28. Even if you ignore the first 300 miles from home since the car is charged, that still is close to $60. Did you get free charging on the road trip too?


----------



## LUXMAN

So this BLEW ME AWAY.
Even though we don't have a browser, you can find the phone number for just about anyplace by saying NAVIGATE TO... and then just touch the location marker to display info and call them!! I have even used this to call my kids Doctor.


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> So this BLEW ME AWAY.
> Even though we don't have a browser, you can find the phone number for just about anyplace by saying NAVIGATE TO... and then just touch the location marker to display info and call them!! I have even used this to call my kids Doctor.
> View attachment 9133


What BLEW ME AWAY today was when I... I... (SO DISTRACTED!!!! MUUUUST SIIIING!!!!)
I want my baby back baby back give me my baby back baby back..

EDIT: And now it's in your head. You are welcome.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> So this BLEW ME AWAY.
> Even though we don't have a browser, you can find the phone number for just about anyplace by saying NAVIGATE TO... and then just touch the location marker to display info and call them!! I have even used this to call my kids Doctor.
> View attachment 9133


Additionally cool is that the phone book no only shows phone numbers for your contacts, but also locations making it easy to navigate to any contact!


----------



## KarenRei

Lovesword said:


> What BLEW ME AWAY today was when I... I... (SO DISTRACTED!!!! MUUUUST SIIIING!!!!)
> I want my baby back baby back give me my baby back baby back..
> 
> EDIT: And now it's in your head. You are welcome.


Hmm... I wonder if you heard.. given that everybody is talking about it...


----------



## msjulie

> So @msjulie , how does that work out?


When I was in Paradise (Las Vegas) I charged the car from near empty to about 280 for about $8 - it was way cheaper than I expected. Maybe something was wrong?

You did catch me out though, I neglected to add in some charging going back and forth to other stuff while over the long weekend.. so more than $28 but still cheap


----------



## LUXMAN

msjulie said:


> When I was in Paradise (Las Vegas) I charged the car from near empty to about 280 for about $8 - it was way cheaper than I expected. Maybe something was wrong?


It is always good when that happens!
Free is even better! They just added free chargers at work. I was low when I went. Plugged in for 9 hrs at a chargepoint and got 50kw free.. Gotta get some of those parking fees back!
And today I was in for just a few hours and got 20kw


----------



## msjulie

Not directly a Model 3 thing but - Tesla Mobile Service was just here (came to my work) to code me up 2 extra key cards. Precisely on time, super friendly, it was great!


----------



## Archaebald

Still (patiently) waiting for my TM3, I was blown away by how well it came out in this comparison to other EVs and ICEs, in terms of environmental footprint ("full" life cycle) and cost of ownership: http://carboncounter.com


----------



## jsanford

What BLEW ME AWAY was how it took less than ten minutes to cool the car from 119 degrees to 67 before I left to come home.


----------



## 3V Pilot

So, this is what blows me away every time I drive the car. For decades now all nice cars have had GPS and Homelink. Why is it that no other auto company or any of their engineers, designers, managers, CEO's or even the janitor thought of making these 2 simple items talk to each other and automate the process? It's just a perfect example of Tesla's willingness to think outside of the box and to do what nobody else would even attempt. What a simple solution to automate a process that anybody else could of easily done. It makes life easy and I just love this car more everyday!


----------



## teslarob

I was blown away by the handling capabilities of my Model 3 today  Of course it has been upgraded with the Unplugged Performance moderate springs, but I had an amazing drive through some really curvy mountain roads. On the way down, a WRX wagon passed me as I had stopped to take some pictures. Didn't take long to catch him, and after dropping back and catching up a few times, he pulled over and let me by. Roads were slightly damp too, so much for his AWD advantage!


----------



## LUXMAN

teslarob said:


> I was blown away by the handling capabilities of my Model 3 today  Of course it has been upgraded with the Unplugged Performance moderate springs, but I had an amazing drive through some really curvy mountain roads. On the way down, a WRX wagon passed me as I had stopped to take some pictures. Didn't take long to catch him, and after dropping back and catching up a few times, he pulled over and let me by. Roads were slightly damp too, so much for his AWD advantage!
> View attachment 9288


She looks sweet lowered! And the Aeros! Did you paint those?


----------



## teslarob

LUXMAN said:


> She looks sweet lowered! And the Aeros! Did you paint those?


Thank you!! Yes, I swapped the silver wheels from an RC Model 3, and painted the aero caps silver to match using Duplicolor wheel paint.


----------



## Eli

Today I learned the car will pause the currently playing song while your horn is blasting for 10 seconds at this jerk.


----------



## Twiglett

I'm a newbie to this thread so bare with me.
in the last three days (being my total ownership time so far)

Not missing driving my Leaf slowly while sweating in the heat or freezing in cold - and getting about 220 wpm.
Now driving Tiberius I'm getting 235 wpm driving a 70 with AC at 75 in 105F days and still doing fast starts
Not NEEDING to plugin every day and every trip.
Loving Homelink opening and closing my garage door.
Phone key working flawlessly with iPhone 6S and 6S+
Effortless driving with progressive regen
Kicking stereo sound
Getting air blown through the steering wheel instead of freezing my hands

Expecting harsh handling, but getting firm but compliant, awesome ride.
too many other things to mention


----------



## Quicksilver

Twiglett said:


> I'm a newbie to this thread so bare with me.
> in the last three days (being my total ownership time so far)
> 
> Not missing driving my Leaf slowly while sweating in the heat or freezing in cold - and getting about 220 wpm.
> Now driving Tiberius I'm getting 235 wpm driving a 70 with AC at 75 in 105F days and still doing fast starts
> Not NEEDING to plugin every day and every trip.
> Loving Homelink opening and closing my garage door.
> Phone key working flawlessly with iPhone 6S and 6S+
> Effortless driving with progressive regen
> Kicking stereo sound
> Getting air blown through the steering wheel instead of freezing my hands
> 
> Expecting harsh handling, but getting firm but compliant, awesome ride.
> too many other things to mention


Congrats @Twiglett for getting your 3!


----------



## Quicksilver

I am still blown away by the auto open garage door function as I approach my driveway! It's the simple things that still wows me . Not brave enough to use auto close yet .


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> I am still blown away by the auto open garage door function as I approach my driveway! It's the simple things that still wows me . Not brave enough to use auto close yet .


Auto Close works just fine, but there is one thing you need to be careful of....If you pull the car out for some reason, say a few feet, then do to pull is back in, be careful. Watch for the ding and countdown timer! I had it just once start the counter to close! I hit SKIP but it was disconcerting to say the least. I keep on eye/ear out when I am pulling in or out now but it has preformed well otherwise


----------



## LUXMAN

Twiglett said:


> I'm a newbie to this thread so bare with me.
> in the last three days (being my total ownership time so far)
> 
> Not missing driving my Leaf slowly while sweating in the heat or freezing in cold - and getting about 220 wpm.
> Now driving Tiberius I'm getting 235 wpm driving a 70 with AC at 75 in 105F days and still doing fast starts
> Not NEEDING to plugin every day and every trip.
> Loving Homelink opening and closing my garage door.
> Phone key working flawlessly with iPhone 6S and 6S+
> Effortless driving with progressive regen
> Kicking stereo sound
> Getting air blown through the steering wheel instead of freezing my hands
> 
> Expecting harsh handling, but getting firm but compliant, awesome ride.
> too many other things to mention


AWESOME! Great to see another TX delivery. Did you post your delivery photo?


----------



## VBruce

I was taking a long time friend out to dinner in my M3. Parking is a problem near the restaurant and she knew the area so directed me to a side street and found a parking spot that I would have to exhibit my less than stellar parallel parking skills. As I positioned the car, I noticed the circle P indicating the car detected the space and was able to park. I had never done this before so explained the possibility to my companion. We tried it and it worked perfectly! We were both blown away. The technology along with the drivability still blows me away.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Quicksilver said:


> I am still blown away by the auto open garage door function as I approach my driveway! It's the simple things that still wows me . Not brave enough to use auto close yet .


No need to fear the auto close, it works great and only closes when you leave, not when you pull into the garage. It counts down and tells you when it's sending the signal as you back out.


----------



## LUXMAN

So this was first time I have seen this and it BLEW ME AWAY 
My desktop monitor quit today, so....















I didn't know there were weight sensors in thr rear seats.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> So this was first time I have seen this and it BLEW ME AWAY
> My desktop monitor quit today, so....
> View attachment 9440
> View attachment 9441
> 
> I didn't know there were weight sensors in thr rear seats.


Found out the hard way on that one by installing the kid's car seats and having the sensor annoy me until I redid the car seat running the buckle behind it.


----------



## Twiglett

another wow moment today
When I programmed the Homelink I had the car in the garage, which meant all the distances were wrong.
I thought I would have to delete/retrain the Homelink - but no.
The process is trivial
Press the reset option and it guides you through, move the car to where you really want it and reset, simple.
Now the garage door opens and closes exactly where I want, about 2-3 car lengths out for close and 100ft on open.
Perfect


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> So this was first time I have seen this and it BLEW ME AWAY
> My desktop monitor quit today, so....
> View attachment 9440
> View attachment 9441
> 
> I didn't know there were weight sensors in thr rear seats.


Isn't a 40" screen a bit big for a computer monitor?  And I thought my 27" is big.


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Isn't a 40" screen a bit big for a computer monitor?  And I thought my 27" is big.


Come on Quick - this is TX. It's not too big.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Isn't a 40" screen a bit big for a computer monitor?  And I thought my 27" is big.


nope


----------



## Twiglett

After driving the Leaf for four years and working with "just about enough" range to get to work and back again.
Yesterday I drove to work, had to drive back home on an unplanned issue, then to work again and finally back home at the end of the day.
Then ran out on two errands, eventually got home still with 129 mile remaining.
Now I know what EV's are supposed to be - cars without constantly being worried about needing to plugin.


----------



## LUXMAN

So today I took a mini road trip to take my son to camp. You can see the breakdown here if you want to check out the whole thing....

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-adventures-of-ruby-woo.6292/page-13#post-108791

But what blew me away specifically was the SuperCharger cost!

In that 15 minutes it added 87 miles.
I was gonna check the kW but as I got back to the car, 5 guys walked up to ask about it.
So I figure I got 21.75kW added (based on 250Wh/mi).
The charge was $2.80. Only 18.67 cents per minute vs. the stated 25 cents per minute for Texas.
But more importantly, that is about 12.9 cents per kW!! My house is 9.2 cents. So that is a great deal IMO!


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> So today I took a mini road trip to take my son to camp. You can see the breakdown here if you want to check out the whole thing....
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-adventures-of-ruby-woo.6292/page-13#post-108791
> 
> But what blew me away specifically was the SuperCharger cost!


Little update on charges. 
1. Since I was talking to the first guy at the car, I mindlessly unplugged the car since it was done. Good thing since I didn't see/hear the notification that the charge was done and totally forgot about IDLE fees. So no charges for that.

2. I was mistaken in the Supercharger Cost in Texas. It is 20¢/10¢. And that is inclusive of taxes. Here is a view of the receipt from the session. Also it only charged for 14 minutes. But that is still 12.9 cents per kW My house is 9.7 cents (counting the district fee as a tax! --I didn't add the fee earlier)


----------



## 3V Pilot

Just found out that the phone app is pictorially correct when trunk, frunk or either drivers side door is open. What kind of crazy things you find out the longer you own this car! Who knew??


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3V Pilot said:


> Just found out that the phone app is pictorially correct when trunk, frunk or either drivers side door is open. What kind of crazy things you find out the longer you own this car! Who knew??


It also knows which wheels you have and paint color which is cool.

That is until you're mid-update and the car changes colors in the app


----------



## Point 3

3V Pilot said:


> Just found out that the phone app is pictorially correct when trunk, frunk or either drivers side door is open. What kind of crazy things you find out the longer you own this car! Who knew??


It also shows when it is driving and displays the speed.
They had my car at the SC last week and I was able to watch from my phone when they were driving or moving it.


----------



## Dr. J

LUXMAN said:


> Little update on charges.
> 1. Since I was talking to the first guy at the car, I mindlessly unplugged the car since it was done. Good thing since I didn't see/hear the notification that the charge was done and totally forgot about IDLE fees. So no charges for that.
> 
> 2. I was mistaken in the Supercharger Cost in Texas. It is 20¢/10¢. And that is inclusive of taxes. Here is a view of the receipt from the session. Also it only charged for 14 minutes. But that is still 12.9 cents per kW My house is 9.7 cents (counting the district fee as a tax! --I didn't add the fee earlier)
> 
> View attachment 9692


Good info! And less than 3 bucks well spent.


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It also knows which wheels you have and paint color which is cool.
> 
> That is until you're mid-update and the car changes colors in the app


That's funny, mine never changes from white.....maybe because it's the correct colorlol


----------



## GDN

So glad to be able to join this thread. What blows me away about this car is how fast the other cars in the mirror get so small so fast when you punch the pedal.


----------



## MGallo

Twiglett said:


> another wow moment today
> When I programmed the Homelink I had the car in the garage, which meant all the distances were wrong.
> I thought I would have to delete/retrain the Homelink - but no.
> The process is trivial
> Press the reset option and it guides you through, move the car to where you really want it and reset, simple.
> Now the garage door opens and closes exactly where I want, about 2-3 car lengths out for close and 100ft on open.
> Perfect


Mine doesn't open until I actually get to my garage even though I said to open it at 70'. I'll have to try this. I'd prefer it to open a lot sooner so I can get in the garage before the cop comes around the corner because this car is so dang fast and quiet.


----------



## MGallo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It also knows which wheels you have and paint color which is cool.
> 
> That is until you're mid-update and the car changes colors in the app


I only wish it could tell whether you had the aero covers on or not and update the picture accordingly.


----------



## MGallo

Alright, here's something that blows me away about my Model 3.

I've gotten four updates since getting my car two months ago and it had one just days before I picked it up, all of which added functionality, making the car _better _than it was when I picked it up. My last two cars were an Infiniti M56S and a BMW 740i Sport (both high end models costing more than the M3) and neither one of those got any new or improved functionality in the 15 years I owned them, so I'm blown away by that as is everyone that I tell about the latest update and new functionality. It doesn't matter if AP1 has had something for years that I didn't have yesterday (like showing the cars in the other lanes), the fact is that they gave it to me in a matter of minutes while sitting in my garage (or anywhere). And I didn't have it yesterday.

P.S. The stereo system in this car blows me away, and my Infiniti had a 16 speaker Bose premium system. This one is far superior.
P.P.S. Neither my BMW or Infiniti ever received updates to the navigation systems in those 15 years because they were CD based and updates cost $.


----------



## scaots

Super charging at 493 mph today


----------



## Joaquin

Going downhill in a twisted road and enjoying every single moment, without using the brake pedal at all (well, 2 times in a 5miles drive). The Black Road in Los Gatos, CA, to be exact. 

One pedal driving + insta-torque + low center of gravity = best driving experience ever.

Compared to this car, driving my Miata was a pain


----------



## MGallo

Joaquin said:


> Going downhill in a twisted road and enjoying every single moment, without using the brake pedal at all (well, 2 times in a 5miles drive). The Black Road in Los Gatos, CA, to be exact.
> 
> One pedal driving + insta-torque + low center of gravity = best driving experience ever.
> 
> Compared to this car, driving my Miata was a pain


Thanks for the tip! Gonna check it out next time I visit my friends in Campbell.


----------



## CaptnOMatic

LUXMAN said:


> I agree! The level of detail is amazing. I got in the car last night at the airport (70 degrees thank you even if 92 outside )
> and the streaming picked up right where it left off, but at a reduced sound level until I closed the door. Too Cool!


I like that feature too. Even after 12 hours of work, the song continues to play where it left off. Very cool!


----------



## CaptnOMatic

MGallo said:


> Mine doesn't open until I actually get to my garage even though I said to open it at 70'. I'll have to try this. I'd prefer it to open a lot sooner so I can get in the garage before the cop comes around the corner because this car is so dang fast and quiet.


I'm wondering why they didn't label the auto garage open and close "Bat cave mode" in the settings.


----------



## CaptnOMatic

Quicksilver said:


> Isn't a 40" screen a bit big for a computer monitor?  And I thought my 27" is big.


I thought the same thing too. I can't imagine how many times you have to move the mouse or trackball just to get to the other side.


----------



## 3V Pilot

CaptnOMatic said:


> I thought the same thing too. I can't imagine how many times you have to move the mouse or trackball just to get to the other side.


Why did the mouse cross the screen?.....to get to the other side! LOL. Using a big screen for a PC is a great idea. My 75" TV runs off of a home theather PC and it works great. The mouse doesn't know how far it's going, same amount of motion to cross a 75" tv as a 13" monitor, plus you can set the speed of the mouse if you really want but don't need to.


----------



## Twiglett

definitely blown away this weekend. 
We did a 225 mile round trip to a winery. A quick look at the map and set a 90% charge overnight.
Trip planner give battery percentage on destination and expected percentage to get back home.
Its predictions were pretty darned accurate as well.
Even better was that the winery had a destination charger, so we topped up while doing a wine tasting 
Got back home with 36% battery, which on the Leaf would start to get me worried, but on the Model3 is still over a hundred miles.
Add the fact that probably >70% of the drive was with EAP engaged make this mini road trip the easiest one we've done in a while.


----------



## jsanford

Had to pick up fam at the airport Thursday night—apparently along with half of Seattle. Sat in the cellphone parking lot just enjoying the stereo. Flight was 40 minutes late, and dropped off the passengers at the cargo terminal since all the gates were full, but I was just chilling, watching everyone else get impatient and then mad when it took 30 minutes to get out of the cellphone parking lot.

Picked up family, dropped them off, came home—and Eloise was charged back up in less than 30 minutes. Just so easy! And no stinky jet fuel smell in the interior throughout the wait. I’m really impressed with the filter.


----------



## PNWmisty

LUXMAN said:


> Ok. That is fixed now that the update is done.


Damn! For a minute there I thought they were able to use the software update to upgrade you from plain old red to Pearl Multi-coat White!

That would have really blown me away!


----------



## PNWmisty

Every time I drive it, I'm blown away by how simple it is to get in and start driving and arrive and stop driving. It's still tickling my brain at the beginning and end of each drive session how little there is to do. I guess I'm programmed after 40 years of driving old school cars, selecting gears, setting parking brakes, starting/stopping the engine, remembering to lock the doors, etc. 

I feel like I have been liberated from meaningless menial tasks.


----------



## teslarob

PNWmisty said:


> Every time I drive it, I'm blown away by how simple it is to get in and start driving and arrive and stop driving. It's still tickling my brain at the beginning and end of each drive session how little there is to do. I guess I'm programmed after 40 years of driving old school cars, selecting gears, setting parking brakes, starting/stopping the engine, remembering to lock the doors, etc.
> 
> I feel like I have been liberated from meaningless menial tasks.


Haha, yeah, just don't forget when you drive some lowly other vehicle. Left a rental minivan idling for about 1.5 hours when we went shopping in Hilo once. Took me a second to figure out why the interior was so cool when we got back! Oops!!


----------



## PNWmisty

teslarob said:


> Haha, yeah, just don't forget when you drive some lowly other vehicle. Left a rental minivan idling for about 1.5 hours when we went shopping in Hilo once. Took me a second to figure out why the interior was so cool when we got back! Oops!!


I experienced a similar thing today. I drove my ICE car for the first time in about 7 days. For the first time ever, I accidentally left the engine running when I got out at the cash machine. I'm pretty sure it was because I had become accustomed to how simple the Model 3 is to shut down/park.


----------



## tim-sutherland

I got an infinity q something as a loaner today while my car is in service. Drives like a wet blanket, steering seemed so loose, was loud, and never in the right gear! Truly awful and felt like driving the past. 

I drove it straight home, will be driving my 89 BMW the rest of the day. I guess I don't feel any regrets about my purchase at all!


----------



## John

PNWmisty said:


> I experienced a similar thing today. I drove my ICE car for the first time in about 7 days. For the first time ever, I accidentally left the engine running when I got out at the cash machine. I'm pretty sure it was because I had become accustomed to how simple the Model 3 is to shut down/park.


Did this yesterday.

Entire family got out of the car to go in a restaurant. As we neared the front door of the restaurant, I stopped and said, "Ah, man..."

My wife said, "What is it?"

"I left the car unlocked and running again."


----------



## Bob Chaput

3V Pilot said:


> Once the car is stopped and "hold" mode comes on (press the brake a little harder and the car will hold position) you can take your foot off the brake, then push the thumb button to open the door and "P" will display for park. Hop out and walk away. This works with creep on as well but I prefer leaving it off. With creep on and before hold mode activates it will not auto-park and you get a warning message if you pop the door.


Does hold time out? It seems to me that after about 30 secs or so the car starts to slide back even the hold is still being displayed.


----------



## Bob Chaput

scaots said:


> Super charging at 493 mph today


Nubie question: What does MPH stand for? The context is not "miles per hour"


----------



## PNWmisty

Bob Chaput said:


> Nubie question: What does MPH stand for? The context is not "miles per hour"


Miles Per Hour (of range gained).


----------



## 3V Pilot

Bob Chaput said:


> Does hold time out? It seems to me that after about 30 secs or so the car starts to slide back even the hold is still being displayed.


I've never had it time out. However, if you so much as tap the brake it will release.


----------



## KarenRei

Bob Chaput said:


> Nubie question: What does MPH stand for? The context is not "miles per hour"


To elaborate on PNWmisty's post, since this concept is often confusing to newbies: stop and think for a second. What's the most meaningful way you could measure how fast you're charging on a road trip? Forget watts and watt hours; what really matters to you is how long you have to wait, right? And more to the point, how long you have to wait relative to how far you can drive afterwards, right?

How do you measure waiting? That's a measure of time. Such as hours.
How do you measure how far you can drive? That's a measure of distance. Such as miles.

So the measure of how fast charging an EV is is best presented in terms like "miles per hour". Miles you can drive per hour you spend charging.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bob Chaput said:


> Does hold time out? It seems to me that after about 30 secs or so the car starts to slide back even the hold is still being displayed.





3V Pilot said:


> I've never had it time out. However, if you so much as tap the brake it will release.


After a while you'll see the car ask you to press the brake pedal to remove the Hold and after a long enough period the car will shift into P.


----------



## MGallo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> After a while you'll see the car ask you to press the brake pedal to remove the Hold and after a long enough period the car will shift into P.


Slightly related topic, but one time I was backing up super slowly and the car thought it was rolling so it shifted into park. Even displayed a message that it was doing so to avoid rolling away or something like that.


----------



## John

MGallo said:


> Slightly related topic, but one time I was backing up super slowly and the car thought it was rolling so it shifted into park. Even displayed a message that it was doing so to avoid rolling away or something like that.


Mine only does that if I have the door open.


----------



## CaptnOMatic

Twiglett said:


> definitely blown away this weekend.
> We did a 225 mile round trip to a winery. A quick look at the map and set a 90% charge overnight.
> Trip planner give battery percentage on destination and expected percentage to get back home.
> Its predictions were pretty darned accurate as well.
> Even better was that the winery had a destination charger, so we topped up while doing a wine tasting
> Got back home with 36% battery, which on the Leaf would start to get me worried, but on the Model3 is still over a hundred miles.
> Add the fact that probably >70% of the drive was with EAP engaged make this mini road trip the easiest one we've done in a while.


I think those businesses that installed destination chargers are definitely going to get more of my business because i can charge up while shopping/eating/whatever. I'm definitely making it a point to look them up, whenever we make plans to go somewhere. In my opinion, they should be rewarded for their efforts and forward thinking!

An aside, I'm still getting used to the fact that I have a full range EVERY time I leave my house. So different than with my old gas car where I had to "fill up" at some point. It's so funny and weird how my view shifted on "range anxiety" as something you experience with ICE cars now. As for me, I just make smarter plans.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Though today was not the first time I have received free public charging, I was reminded that electric cars are so much better than ICE cars that places will provide closer parking and free electricity as a perk for coming to their establishment. I can't say I ever experienced "free gas" in a parking lot


----------



## Love

KarenRei said:


> To elaborate on PNWmisty's post, since this concept is often confusing to newbies: stop and think for a second. What's the most meaningful way you could measure how fast you're charging on a road trip? Forget watts and watt hours; what really matters to you is how long you have to wait, right? And more to the point, how long you have to wait relative to how far you can drive afterwards, right?
> 
> How do you measure waiting? That's a measure of time. Such as hours.
> How do you measure how far you can drive? That's a measure of distance. Such as miles.
> 
> So the measure of how fast charging an EV is is best presented in terms like "miles per hour". Miles you can drive per hour you spend charging.


Parsecs. Always the answer.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Today I gained a deeper appreciation for my Model 3. Sunday means weekly grocery shopping day. Typically just another excuse to drive my car. As I'm headed out my wife utters the words you just don't want to hear, "can you take my car and fill it up with gas?"

So what do I love about my Model 3 on this fine day...

Not spending $41.85 on go juice 
Not touching dirty gas pumps
Not having the inconvenience of getting gas


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Oh and then the icing on the cake. I see a Model 3 but no courtesy wave back to a Hyundai


----------



## PNWmisty

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So what do I love about my Model 3 on this fine day...
> 
> Not spending $41.85 on go juice
> Not touching dirty gas pumps
> Not having the inconvenience of getting gas


It sounds like there might be another Model 3 in your family's future! The same amount of low octane fuel would have been $50 or more around here! A lot of gas pumps in previous years would auto-shut-off at $50 when using my card to pay. With our Volvo, I would have to print a receipt, clear the pump, re-insert the nozzle and do it all over again to get a full tank. More than a few times my F-150 took more than $100. That required three "fills".

The Tesla pick-up truck can't come fast enough for me.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

PNWmisty said:


> It sounds like there might be another Model 3 in your family's future! The same amount of low octane fuel would have been $50 or more around here! A lot of gas pumps in previous years would auto-shut-off at $50 when using my card to pay. With our Volvo, I would have to print a receipt, clear the pump, re-insert the nozzle and do it all over again to get a full tank. More than a few times my F-150 took more than $100. That required three "fills".
> 
> The Tesla pick-up truck can't come fast enough for me.


Funny you say that it's definitey on the radar. The question really is which Tesla and when for her.

She wants a white on white Model X. Model Y is possible, but easily still a few years out.

White on white Model 3 standard range with premium package is quite possible once available.


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Oh and then the icing on the cake. I see a Model 3 but no courtesy wave back to a Hyundai
> 
> View attachment 10338


Haha! that looks like Quicksilver...but alas, I am in Dallas...


----------



## Twiglett

Ok this one is from the weekend but I only noticed it today.
Charged at a destination charger at a hotel over the weekend, just before plugging in I went to disable scheduled charging but it was already disabled. Didn’t remember doing that, but ok. I’ll have to remember to re-enable it at home. (I forgot all about it)
Fast forward to today, now at home and about to charge again.
Finally remember to go back and set the schedule on again - except it’s already on.

Basically, it you have “Home” set, the car will enable/disable charge scheduling for you.
Extremely cool.
Also explains why charging just starts each time when out and about.
I love this car.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Twiglett said:


> Ok this one is from the weekend but I only noticed it today.
> Charged at a destination charger at a hotel over the weekend, just before plugging in I went to disable scheduled charging but it was already disabled. Didn't remember doing that, but ok. I'll have to remember to re-enable it at home. (I forgot all about it)
> Fast forward to today, now at home and about to charge again.
> Finally remember to go back and set the schedule on again - except it's already on.
> 
> Basically, it you have "Home" set, the car will enable/disable charge scheduling for you.
> Extremely cool.
> Also explains why charging just starts each time when out and about.
> I love this car.


I believe the scheduled charging is saved to any location, not just "Home". I have not tried this yet but I think the car will remember your charging preference for any location once you set it up. For people with more than one home this would be great, also it's nice that the default is no delay for any charging away from home.


----------



## MGallo

3V Pilot said:


> I believe the scheduled charging is saved to any location, not just "Home". I have not tried this yet but I think the car will remember your charging preference for any location once you set it up. For people with more than one home this would be great, also it's nice that the default is no delay for any charging away from home.


I believe this to be true as well, though. I have not tested it. It basically geofences settings to specific locations. It's basically how the Smart Air Suspension on the S and X remember to raise the car when you come to a regular steep spot at home or work or restaurant, etc.

How cool is that?


----------



## John Slaby

Today is a momentous day for me - I saw my first Model 3 in the wild! A beautiful silver one, driving up 495 during rush hour. I have to say, I was surprised at how the car looked from behind (not in a bad way), took me a bit to realize it was a Model 3. I drove up and waved frantically for a few seconds before the driver and passenger saw me. Then I pulled away and continued on to work. If I'd have been thinking a bit more, I would have snapped a picture (with autopilot on, I could have looked away for the few moments it would have taken to get a pic).

Second thing I noticed today - the little autopilot steering wheel turns along with the real steering wheel. Nice touch!

Finally, I passed a car from Connecticut (see sample plate below), and the first thing I did was tugged on the steering wheel to keep autopilot engaged 










All-in-all, a great morning commute.


----------



## Gunn

It may not be a "Blown Away Moment" but a funny one no less...

Been teaching my 5yr old about electric cars since before we got our 3, last night after some martial arts training (I teach, he 'tries' to learn ) we passed our usual gas station and the comment from the back row was...

... "Daddy, why don't we go there anymore" (points to the gas station)

... "oh, that's right. Our car is electric now"


----------



## JeopardE

I'm so impressed with this car. You have so much power at your disposal, but you never, ever feel like you're losing control. So much fun to drive. Like I just want to go find a long windy country road and spend some quality time in this beauty.

I mean - I've seen so many pictures and watched so many videos, but in person, it's so gorgeous. Even all my coworkers are excited. How can anyone experience this and ever want to go back to an ICE car again?


----------



## GDN

First real drive at night was last night. The headlights were awesome along with the blinkers. Those blinkers reflect off signs and objects 150 ft away or more. I can't imagine what they look like sitting across the intersection from the car.


----------



## SimonMatthews

I sometimes find my Model 3 frustrating to drive, so much so that driving my Leaf is almost preferable. When is it frustrating? During my commute, with an average speed of about 20mph along a crowded freeway. No opportunity to use the acceleration this car is capable of.


----------



## BellevueEd

Not exactly a blow me away thing, but I love the cruise control maintaining the selected speed on the level, going uphill, and going downhill at the recommended speed of 35 mph, smiling as I go past the guy on the black and white motorcycle with a radar gun. No glancing at the speedometer and braking to maintain a 'reasonable' 35 or so mph.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I didn't even have to get into my Model 3 for it to blow me away today. Here's why...

My mom has a brand new Mercedes E400 (I think?) convertible. The car is loaded and by all accounts a very nice car. If I recall the sticker price is in the $70k's.

She came over asking for help because the radio didn't "sound good". Of course after hopping in I also fielded, how does phone charing work (they have a Qi pad from the factory), how does the navigation work, and how do I connect my phone.

After spending 30 minutes with my mom in the car I realized you need to be a nerd or have a Masters in Engineering to figure out how this car works. Beyond setup, regular use of the interface is ridiculously complicated and overbearing. I will go as far as saying the car is absolutely horrible because the user experience is the pits.

So what about Tesla blew me away today, it's a reminder that simplicity is king. It's something that Apple revolutionized in the phone space and it's something that only Tesla gets in the car space. We are very lucky to drive these cars!!


----------



## MGallo

Okay, what blew me away about my car today was Summon. I parked the car at a retailer and realized that beautiful butt end was sticking out a little too far into the narrow parking lot. Pulled out my phone while standing on the sidewalk and just moved it in 6 more inches where I could actually see the cement parking block and stop it just perfectly. Wow. So cool. Drew the attention of some nearby reservation holders too so I got to talk about it with some very excited folks. Never gets old.


----------



## S Madgal

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I didn't even have to get into my Model 3 for it to blow me away today. Here's why...
> 
> My mom has a brand new Mercedes E400 (I think?) convertible. The car is loaded and by all accounts a very nice car. If I recall the sticker price is in the $70k's.
> 
> She came over asking for help because the radio didn't "sound good". Of course after hopping in I also fielded, how does phone charing work (they have a Qi pad from the factory), how does the navigation work, and how do I connect my phone.
> 
> After spending 30 minutes with my mom in the car I realized you need to be a nerd or have a Masters in Engineering to figure out how this car works. Beyond setup, regular use of the interface is ridiculously complicated and overbearing. I will go as far as saying the car is absolutely horrible because the user experience is the pits.
> 
> So what about Tesla blew me away today, it's a reminder that simplicity is king. It's something that Apple revolutionized in the phone space and it's something that only Tesla gets in the car space. We are very lucky to drive these cars!!


I can totally relate to this - when my car was only a week old, it had to be taken to a body shop for a week to have the front bumper fixed because it had an overlap with the fender when it was delivered to me.

During that week, Tesla loaned me a Mercedes C350 and I was completely baffled by the complexity of all the controls - I really missed my Model 3 and it was such a happy reunion when I got my car back with the bumper properly aligned!


----------



## PNWmisty

Two days ago I took an older friend on a test ride. He didn't want to drive it but was so impressed he forbade me from letting his wife drive it (because then he would have to buy her one). I told him for a $100 bribe I would agree to not let his wife drive it. Being a cheapskate, he declined.

So yesterday I told my wife to let her drive the Model 3. Apparently, she likes to drive fast and really enjoyed it. Now it's just a matter of time!


----------



## JeopardE

Joules went on her first road trip today ... San Antonio!

So what blew me away - driving for 3 hours and getting out feeling totally relaxed like I did nothing the whole time. You're supposed to feel tired after a road trip, right? The wife said she felt super relaxed too - seats were so comfortable.

For real, how do you go back to another car after you've experienced a Tesla?


----------



## melonger

Phone Calls. I called my wife, and she had no clue I was driving. She thought I was at home, when in reality I was on a 400 series highway (Ontario) doing about 125. That's some slick engineering and audio tuning.


----------



## Vin

Picked up R2 yesterday. Amazing car! Met every expectation and more! Love the color choice, was better in person than I expected and had a lot of comments of how great it looks. (Every color btw looks great with the M3)

I didn't expect it to feel this fast for RWD (I even test drove a P100D Model S once). It gives the roller coaster feeling every time and doesn't ever get old. I was wondering if I lucked out with a good motor or something but man it was fun to give people a ride 

The one thing that also surprised me was the amount of "control" you feel going at slow speeds. For example the one pedal driving makes me feel like I can really keep the flow of whatever cars around me are doing, and when combined with the tight steering and solid feel, you really feel safe.

The smooth accelerating or decelerating without any shifting, stopping, pausing, etc is such a smooth feeling, like gliding, but with the ability to launch ahead at a seconds notice. That feels like you have power, sort of like the car is an instrument that you can master.

One more thing that really was a pleasant surprise was how good the shocks/ride comfort felt. Maybe I was expecting the worst, even after the upgrade after Dec 2017 but it is much smoother over bumps than my Honda was. It was impressive, even over rumble strips or small pothole that I rode over 

Hang in there anyone who doesn't have your car yet, your life will never be the same!


----------



## PNWmisty

Vin said:


> The one thing that also surprised me was the amount of "control" you feel going at slow speeds. For example the one pedal driving makes me feel like I can really keep the flow of whatever cars around me are doing, and when combined with the tight steering and solid feel, you really feel safe.
> 
> The smooth accelerating or decelerating without any shifting, stopping, pausing, etc is such a smooth feeling, like gliding, but with the ability to launch ahead at a seconds notice. That feels like you have power, sort of like the car is an instrument that you can master.


Those four sentences really capture something that is difficult to explain to others who haven't experienced it. Or maybe I only understand it BECAUSE I've experienced it! It's hard for me to say which it is because, like you said, once you know it, your life will never be the same!


----------



## GDN

PNWmisty said:


> Those four sentences really capture something that is difficult to explain to others who haven't experienced it. Or maybe I only understand it BECAUSE I've experienced it! It's hard for me to say which it is because, like you said, once you know it, your life will never be the same!


I'm not going to argue the one pedal driving, but if you ease off the accelerator and slow gradually your brake lights don't come on, watch your display. It worries me more I'm going to get rear ended because someone doesn't realize I'm slowing down or near stopped.


----------



## 3V Pilot

GDN said:


> I'm not going to argue the one pedal driving, but if you ease off the accelerator and slow gradually your brake lights don't come on, watch your display. It worries me more I'm going to get rear ended because someone doesn't realize I'm slowing down or near stopped.


I'm actually glad the brake lights don't come on when I barley lift off the pedal. The amount of deceleration at that point is less than what an ICE car would do if you suddenly lifted. I think the timing of the brake light is pretty consistent with what normal light brake pressure would equate to. It's simple enough to flash the brake lights with a tap of the pedal the old fashioned way if somebody is coming up too fast from behind. To each his own though, it's funny how we all have our individual preferences of how we would like the car to behave. Remember the olden days, when cars never got bettter via software updates and you were stuck with the way it was when you bought it. Oh the stories we will be able to tell our grandchildren about how we actually used to have to DRIVE our own cars!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

What blew me away today was Summon. Yes I’ve seen it before and played with it, but today it was all mine and it brought me great joy. I have officially turned back the clocks and I feel like a kid again. I love Tesla!

Now I just can’t wait for it to rain and a puddle to form around my car so I can say this novelty serves a purpose


----------



## PNWmisty

GDN said:


> I'm not going to argue the one pedal driving, but if you ease off the accelerator and slow gradually your brake lights don't come on, watch your display. It worries me more I'm going to get rear ended because someone doesn't realize I'm slowing down or near stopped.


Fortunately, the brake lights do come on when regenerative braking (as long as the decelleration is at the threshold defined by federal regulation for brake light activation).

If you think about it, the Model 3 is actually far safer than all ICE cars in terms of NOT getting rear ended because the brake lights come on the instant you lift off the accelerator and before you actually hit the friction brakes. This gives drivers behind you additional warning before you slam on the brakes. This WILL reduce the severity of impact on average and decrease the number of rear end collisions and fender benders.


----------



## KarenRei

Yeah, when I engine brake in my Insight or my Ford, the brake lights don't come on. But they really should. Tesla does it right.


----------



## Sumiguchi

We took the kids out for a fun outing on the weekend and had to drive for about an hour to get there. When we got home and asked our 4 year old what the best part of the day was... her response was "the Tesla Car".

Mine too!!


----------



## KarenRei

I have a feeling I'm going to be buying Erpsstaðir ice cream a lot more often  (Erpsstaðir is a dairy located 1 1/2 hours away  ). Great ice cream, but I'd always previously considered the drive to be too much of a _dis_advantage


----------



## Ken Voss

PNWmisty said:


> Fortunately, the brake lights do come on when regenerative braking (as long as the decelleration is at the threshold defined by federal regulation for brake light activation).
> 
> If you think about it, the Model 3 is actually far safer than all ICE cars in terms of NOT getting rear ended because the brake lights come on the instant you lift off the accelerator and before you actually hit the friction brakes. This gives drivers behind you additional warning before you slam on the brakes. This WILL reduce the severity of impact on average and decrease the number of rear end collisions and fender benders.


I agree with this and want to add that an ICE vehicle with a manual transmission doesn't activate the brake light when you down shift and let off the accelerator either, this is basically the same action, you are slowing the car without touching the brake peddle, only difference is in your Model 3 the brake light WILL come on if you slow enough, in an ICE with a manual transmission it wont


----------



## NJturtlePower

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Now I just can't wait for it to rain and a puddle to form around my car so I can say this novelty serves a purpose


Just start parking in puddles when nobody's looking....


----------



## MGallo

Ken Voss said:


> I agree with this and want to add that an ICE vehicle with a manual transmission doesn't activate the brake light when you down shift and let off the accelerator either, this is basically the same action, you are slowing the car without touching the brake peddle, only difference is in your Model 3 the brake light WILL come on if you slow enough, in an ICE with a manual transmission it wont


This is only a disadvantage if you are trying to slow down without letting Mr Occifer know it. ‍♂


----------



## Twiglett

Last weekend my wife and I deliberately drove fifty miles further than we needed to go to places we previously didn’t bother with because it was too far for the Leaf, just because we could and that there was free electricity there


----------



## MGallo

MGallo said:


> This is only a disadvantage if you are trying to slow down without letting Mr Occifer know it. ‍♂


Well that policeman with a mustache emoji didn't work too well.


----------



## John

MGallo said:


> This is only a disadvantage if you are trying to slow down without letting Mr Occifer know it. ‍♂


Not to get too far off topic, but after speaking to a law enforcement officer about this, I have learned that you are MUCH better off showing your brake lights to the police. According to my source: "The back guys don't give a f*&k about the police. The good ones feel and act guilty. That's how we tell them apart."


----------



## John

The "Find an Excuse to Drive Somewhere" thing is real. Part of me hopes it wears off, but if anything it appears to be getting worse, as is my dislike of driving other cars. If I had a nickel for every time I was driving another car and shaking my head about some bulls*&t thing it was showing me or making me do, I would have lots of nickels.


----------



## JWardell

John said:


> Not to get too far off topic, but after speaking to a law enforcement officer about this, I have learned that you are MUCH better off showing your brake lights to the police. According to my source: "The back guys don't give a f*&k about the police. The good ones feel and act guilty. That's how we tell them apart."


\\

...and I've heard several cops refer to them as the "guilty lights."
Sadly reasonable cops that care more about those driving dangerously and inconsiderate drivers going to slow in the left lane are few and far between. Most would rather just use the numbers on a machine as proof you're going anywhere above the illegally posted speed limit to put more money in their coffers.


----------



## JeopardE

PNWmisty said:


> Those four sentences really capture something that is difficult to explain to others who haven't experienced it. Or maybe I only understand it BECAUSE I've experienced it! It's hard for me to say which it is because, like you said, once you know it, your life will never be the same!


This this this. There is this smooth feeling of absolute control you get driving a Model 3 that is simply unmatched by any other car. Like you can do absolutely anything you want on the road and do it safely. It feels like a complete revolution.


----------



## John

JWardell said:


> \\
> 
> ...and I've heard several cops refer to them as the "guilty lights."
> Sadly reasonable cops that care more about those driving dangerously and inconsiderate drivers going to slow in the left lane are few and far between. Most would rather just use the numbers on a machine as proof you're going anywhere above the illegally posted speed limit to put more money in their coffers.


Yeah, if they are trapping, they'll write a ticket for anyone. But it's not like they'll see 85 mph on the gun and think, "Oh, no brake lights. Gun must be off."

Instead, once they know you see them, they'll think, "Really? Don't care I'm here?"


----------



## JeopardE

Autopilot blew me away today. Driving on I-10 in the middle of a very large and heavy thunderstorm for a long stretch, with strong winds and very little visibility - the car did not even flinch for a second. Everyone else had their blinkers on and slowed to like 50mph ... Joules wanted to keep going at 80! Felt extremely stable and assured throughout. The only time I was forced to disengage AP was when we came upon an accident and traffic was forced to the shoulder.

Bonus - with my ceramic wrap I actually turned the wipers OFF ... As heavy as the rain was I didn't need them!


----------



## phigment

Love the auto climate setting. It even knows when to enable the rear vents based on rear seat occupancy.


----------



## garsh

JOUL3S said:


> Autopilot blew me away today. ... Joules wanted to keep going at 80!


Please keep in mind that Autopilot WILL NOT SLOW DOWN FOR WEATHER CONDITIONS. It will happily go 80mph in a snowstorm. It is not safe to use autopilot in poor traction conditions. Please refrain from using autopilot at speeds at which you yourself would not feel comfortable.


----------



## JeopardE

garsh said:


> Please keep in mind that Autopilot WILL NOT SLOW DOWN FOR WEATHER CONDITIONS. It will happily go 80mph in a snowstorm. It is not safe to use autopilot in poor traction conditions. Please refrain from using autopilot at speeds at which you yourself would not feel comfortable.


Oh yeah ... I did slow her down to 60-65mph.  I had my wife and kids in the car with me, I'm not *that* crazy lol


----------



## Vin

JOUL3S said:


> This this this. There is this smooth feeling of absolute control you get driving a Model 3 that is simply unmatched by any other car. Like you can do absolutely anything you want on the road and do it safely. It feels like a complete revolution.


Exactly. It feels quick but smooth, heavy/planted but nimble, sporty yet luxurious, spacious yet cozy, minimalist yet has all you ever need. Tesla put a lot of thought and love into making it and created a perfect car in my opinion. (there are some software/UI layout stuff to improve but that will always continue to improve along the way).


----------



## LUXMAN

Ruby saved my bacon today! Wife and I were headed to the grocery. Guy in a Dodge pickup with drywall in the back changed lanes in front of me. No big deal. Then I was looking at the next lane and the forward collision warning went off! I slammed on the brakes. BOZO just decided to slow down and turn and with no brake lights! 
THANK YOU ELON!


----------



## Dan Burnett

When ever I put a cup of coffee in the cup holder of my truck, It will have slopped a bit after a 10 minute drive.
In T-Bird, not a drop!!!


----------



## Dan Burnett

Vin said:


> Exactly. It feels quick but smooth, heavy/planted but nimble, sporty yet luxurious, spacious yet cozy, minimalist yet has all you ever need. Tesla put a lot of thought and love into making it and created a perfect car in my opinion. (there are some software/UI layout stuff to improve but that will always continue to improve along the way).


Totally! That sense of safety is also there when driving on nasty, windy, rainy days. I always hated driving in those conditions but feel totally safe in T-Bird.


----------



## JWardell

Dan Burnett said:


> When ever I put a cup of coffee in the cup holder of my truck, It will have slopped a bit after a 10 minute drive.
> In T-Bird, not a drop!!!


I think you mean not a drop _left_...after you hit that accelerator


----------



## GDN

Love this thread and it had fallen by the way side. This has been mentioned a few times by others in threads, but what is impressive about this car is how the younger kids notice. I took the day off today, went to wash the car this afternoon and on the way home stopped at the school cross walk for the high school. One of three kids pointed at the car and they all looked and were talking about it. When I was at that age, it was about old pickups and firebirds and mustangs. Today kids take notice. This car is amazing how it is changing us.


----------



## TesLou

GDN said:


> Love this thread and it had fallen by the way side. This has been mentioned a few times by others in threads, but what is impressive about this car is how the younger kids notice. I took the day off today, went to wash the car this afternoon and on the way home stopped at the school cross walk for the high school. One of three kids pointed at the car and they all looked and were talking about it. When I was at that age, it was about old pickups and firebirds and mustangs. Today kids take notice. This car is amazing how it is changing us.


Agree 100%. Took mine on a western National Park vacation this summer. Got way more looks and comments from the younger crowd.


----------



## FRC

I used to have a two hour commute in Atlanta traffic in my old car, and of course I hated it. Just had to drive it again today in my P3D and now it's 2.5 hours! However, with TACC, EAP, and NOA the commute in my P3D(how's that for cramming max acronyms in one sentence?) was fabulous. The only action I took for 2 of the 2.5 hours was to turn streaming volume up or down 1 click ever minute or so to let the car know I was alive. BTW, my left thumb is really getting sore from all this activity! I got home and just wanted to drive somewhere, so my wife and I went out to dinner nowhere close to home. Man, I love this car!!


----------



## pdp1

Autopilot was on when I was driving home from work tonight. I used auto lane change to move to the right most lane. My car started moving over but suddenly jerked back into my current lane. I thought something was wrong but after looking closely, a car without headlights on pulled up on my right! I always check before changing lanes, even when using auto lane change, but I totally missed that car because of the lack of headlights. Apparently autopilot didn’t miss it!


----------



## babula

I've had my car since August and I'm still pleasantly surprised every single day. Had a chance to try Nav on Autopilot for the first time today and its an incredible feature.


----------



## jsanford

I can’t believe how well Eloise held up when we went skiing Sunday. The resort is a little over 100 miles from my house, but it took us an hour to drive the last eight miles because it was a powder day on the Sunday between Christmas and New Years. Snowed lightly all day, but there wasn’t a lot of vampire drain (5 miles) then a pretty slow drive out in traffic, dinner.

48 miles left by the time we got home.


----------



## groovetesla

I took my mom for a quick drive last night to show her how autopilot works. Needless to say, she was blown away. But the best part was when I parked, left her in the car, walked about 25 feet ahead of the car and demonstrated the Summon feature for her (while she was still in the car). Amazing! Blown Away!


----------



## GDN

I didn't know Summon would work with anyone in the car. Interesting to know.


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> I didn't know Summon would work with anyone in the car. Interesting to know.


Certainly an opportunity to freak some people out there!!


----------



## GDN

One of the first things summon does is to flash the lights, fold the mirrors and I assumed locked the doors. I assumed incorrectly it wouldn't do any of that with someone in one of the seats !


----------



## pdp1

GDN said:


> One of the first things summon does is to flash the lights, fold the mirrors and I assumed locked the doors. I assumed incorrectly it wouldn't do any of that with someone in one of the seats !


Speaking of folding in the mirrors during summon, I noticed if you don't have auto fold mirror turned on, after summon ends, the mirrors will not unfold automatically. Can someone else confirm?


----------



## PNWmisty

pdp1 said:


> Speaking of folding in the mirrors during summon, I noticed if you don't have auto fold mirror turned on, after summon ends, the mirrors will not unfold automatically. Can someone else confirm?


Yes, that's true and it's been bothering me for months because I don't use or need auto fold mirrors. However, they will unfold on their own when the car hits about 20-25 mph. But I haven't reported the anomaly to Tesla yet.


----------



## garsh

pdp1 said:


> Speaking of folding in the mirrors during summon, I noticed if you don't have auto fold mirror turned on, after summon ends, the mirrors will not unfold automatically. Can someone else confirm?


If one were to use summon specifically to get the car in and out of a really tight garage with walls on either side, then you would not want the mirrors to unfold and hit the walls. So it's probably working as intended.


----------



## pdp1

garsh said:


> If one were to use summon specifically to get the car in and out of a really tight garage with walls on either side, then you would not want the mirrors to unfold and hit the walls. So it's probably working as intended.


The folding part is fine. The not automatically unfolding afterwards, when auto-fold is not selected in the settings, is what I was talking about. But as someone else responded, once you get to ~25mph, it will eventually unfold. I guess that's ok, but personally I think it should unfold once summoning is done, no matter what your auto-fold setting.

EDIT, nevermind, I see what you're saying, if you're summoning to get the car IN to the garage, you want to keep the mirrors folded. I was only thinking about the case of getting OUT of the garage. But getting a car so close to a wall that the mirrors can't unfold... that sounds like something summon would not be precise enough to accomplish. Anyway, not a big deal in the grand scheme of things, just something I noticed.


----------



## garsh

pdp1 said:


> The folding part is fine. The not automatically unfolding afterwards, when auto-fold is not selected in the settings, is what I was talking about. But as someone else responded, once you get to ~25mph, it will eventually unfold.


Now that I think about it a little more, couldn't the car use the presence of someone sitting in the driver's seat and putting the car into drive as an indication that the mirrors should unfold? I don't see a reason to wait until the car hits 25 mph.


----------



## Jim Brown

LUXMAN said:


> So this was first time I have seen this and it BLEW ME AWAY
> My desktop monitor quit today, so....
> View attachment 9440
> View attachment 9441
> 
> I didn't know there were weight sensors in thr rear seats.


My grandkids like to push on the middle seat cushion when they are in the back to light up the seatbelt warning light.


----------



## Jim Brown

I absolutely LOVE the acceleration! It "Blows Me Away" every time I'm getting on the highway and I'm going 70 mph before I get halfway up the on-ramp. I was sitting at a traffic light a couple days ago and a guy in a Cadillac Escalade was beside me. I've never done this before, but when the light turned green and we started to pull away, all of a sudden he floored it like he was trying to race me. The first thing that went through my mind was the thought of his gas gauge physically moving toward empty. That thought was immediately followed by, "Dude! Are you serious?!?" So I pushed my accelerator about halfway down and in what seemed like a second or 2 went from about 15 mph to 50, and he was in my rear view mirror. I lifted my foot up and slowed down to the 45 mph speed limit, kinda waiting for him to catch up. He didn't.


----------



## RocketRay

Jim Brown said:


> I was sitting at a traffic light a couple days ago and a guy in a Cadillac Escalade was beside me...


Similar happened to me yesterday on my way home from work. A Camry was zooming in & out of traffic and we both stopped at a light. Light turns green, I floor it and zoom ahead to the next light, he pulls up next to me again. He starts inching forward in anticipation of the green, green comes, I floor it again, Camry's in my rear view.

Sorry Camry, your weak sauce won't fly next to a Tesla.


----------



## bcamp83

I live work at an airport and love staring at planes as they fly. Today I was able to watch through my glass roof as the plane flew overhead...blown away.


----------



## webdriverguy

Went for a short drive and the effeciency of the car blew me away even with -3C temp and heat on at 19C and seat heaters at 2 bars. Only turned cabin heat off for the last one mile


----------



## Dr. Prunesquallor

My (new) energy plan switches to free energy at 9:00 pm. I’m blown away by the fact that not only can you set the car's charge time, but the car knows to only use that setting when it’s at home. Brilliant.


----------



## webdriverguy

Dr. Prunesquallor said:


> My (new) energy plan switches to free energy at 9:00 pm. I'm blown away by the fact that not only can you set the car's charge time, but the car knows to only use that setting when it's at home. Brilliant.


Yep that's pretty amazing actually. At ChargePoint stations it automatically overrides my charging setting


----------



## Gunn

I've driven in some dam aweful weather as I was born and raised in England, so rain, sleet, ice and snow is nothing new. But with the onslaught of rain in LA this past week I am amazed at how well my 3 is handling it, no hydro, tire slipping over standing water, unexpected burnouts at lights, it just goes!!

(Plus LA sucks as there is always oil on the roads that doesn't wash off)

I so need to get it on snow and see how it handles


----------



## LUXMAN

My iPad was low and I had a flight to catch. 
What blew me away was how fast the rear USB ports charged my iPad in the 40 minutes to the airport!


----------



## SimonMatthews

Gunn said:


> I've driven in some dam aweful weather as I was born and raised in England, so rain, sleet, ice and snow is nothing new. But with the onslaught of rain in LA this past week I am amazed at how well my 3 is handling it, no hydro, tire slipping over standing water, unexpected burnouts at lights, it just goes!!


No rear bumpers falling off!


----------



## gary in NY

I opened my garage door and there's a Model 3 in there!


----------



## Jim Brown

I can't believe how easy it is to wash my Model 3. It's by far the easiest car I have ever washed. Nothing sticks out. No nooks or crannys to try to clean around. It's just smooth all over


----------



## Jim Brown

I washed my Model 3 again last weekend and was even MORE BLOWN AWAY by how well everything fits together. I washed my 15 year old Chevy Malibu first. I had never realized how much I could feel where the body panels come together before. The Tesla is put together SO MUCH better! I can hardly feel the door handles or where any of the body panels come together. If this is what Consumer Reports is using to downgrade the Model 3, then they really need to do a little more research before they make a decision like that.


----------



## pdp1

It's been raining on my way to work recently, and usually it's really dark and gloomy, but today, there was actually quite a bit of sun peaking through the clouds during the rain. This caused a lot of glare/reflection coming up from the pavement on the freeway, so much that it made it difficult for me to see the lane markers. However, Autopilot didn't seem to have a problem detecting the lanes, even when rain accumulated on the windshield before the next wipe. I was pretty impressed.

On the flip side, I don't know why I just noticed this, but when I'm streaming a song from my phone over Bluetooth, I don't see a time progress bar for the song like I do for song streamed over Slacker. Every other car I've driven with Bluetooth music streaming will show the time progress bar too. Why isn't it shown on the Model 3?


----------



## Greg Appelt

3V Pilot said:


> That's funny, mine never changes from white.....maybe because it's the correct colorlol


I'm so glad I ordered white! Now I won't have to worry about this devastating bug! /s


----------



## MNScott

I woke up and was happily anticipating the 35 mile commute to work!


----------



## MelindaV

took someone for a ride yesterday, and was reminded thru him of all the extraordinary things there are about the Model 3


----------



## Gunn

Every time we have to go anywhere (as a family) I ask my boy "Which Car?"...

… "Daddy's Model 3"


----------



## bschwind

I know a lot of people realize that you can tap the album/station thumbnail and the music window will respond in its set pattern (full - half - small - closed - full - half... etc.), and that you can slide the window using the bar at the top, but I also found that if you flick the music icon up or down the window will respond accordingly. For example, if you are on the half-view, you can flick the music note (not just the slider at the top of the window) up to open the full window, or down to slide to the small window. 

Hopefully that makes sense!


----------



## tencate

You know, with all the cold and snowy weather around here this winter, I've mostly been driving with the car on CHILL mode---I also find it smooths out the Autopilot behavior when on trips to ABQ and back. CHILL still feels like a Leaf on steroids or something FWIW. Today, after a couple of days of warm weather, I realized I still had CHILL on, and turned it off. I fell in love all over again, yowsa is this a great car or WHAT?


----------



## PNWmisty

tencate said:


> Today, after a couple of days of warm weather, I realized I still had CHILL on, and turned it off. I fell in love all over again, yowsa is this a great car or WHAT?


That's why in the winter I always used to use an old rag to block half of the air filter on my gas car. It was fuel injected so it ran fine with that big ol' rag in there but the throttle response would be more muted. Then in the spring I would take the rag out and fall in love all over again!


----------



## jmmdownhil

Found a great article written by a life long ICE gearhead:
https://www.hagerty.com/articles-videos/articles/2019/03/14/gearheads-enjoy-tesla-model-3


----------



## spark146

_"What's old is new again..."_

In mid-October I parked my two-month-old Model 3 in the garage of our far-north summer home, turned off the heat, plugged it in, locked it up and headed south for the next 5 months. During those months, I'd frequently check in on the car via my iPhone app, ensuring that it was getting its regular dose of electricity and software updates.

All along, I wondered if I would still feel as positive about the car when Spring finally came as I did when I parked it. Would my daily NYC taxi exposure harden my enthusiasm for the whole driving experience? It has been easy to believe that I would be nonplussed when I got back into the Tesla.

Yesterday I 'took delivery' of my Model 3 for the second time; I went North, shoveled the snow away and unearthed the Model 3. How strange - and exciting - it was to unlock & unplug the car, back it out and, _whoosh_, it was launched!

After a 6-hour drive, I am happy to report that nothing about a winter of non-driving dulled the thrill of driving this car. We Model 3 owners (heck, we Tesla owners) are all so fortunate to have the good judgment and the resources to buy such an amazing automobile.

And then I think about this: I honestly think that every Spring may well bring the same excitement as I experienced yesterday. I am very lucky...and, best of all, I know and appreciate it.


----------



## PNWmisty

spark146 said:


> After a 6-hour drive, I am happy to report that nothing about a winter of non-driving dulled the thrill of driving this car. We Model 3 owners (heck, we Tesla owners) are all so fortunate to have the good judgment and the resources to buy such an amazing automobile.


I hope you changed the motor oil before driving it after it sat all winter!


----------



## JasonF

Funny that this subject popped back up this week, right after I had something kind of cool happen on Tuesday...

It was raining very lightly, and I was going to pick up lunch during the work day. Was driving down this long winding road that leads up to this shopping center, and about 2/3 the way down that road is a construction area. Dump trucks go to and from it nonstop, driving past the shopping center and onto the highway.

Anyway, that day the dump trucks turned that road - where people regularly drive at around 50 mph, even in the rain - into a really slick dirt road, only it started very suddenly around a corner. The two cars behind me nearly skidded into the island in the center, but my RWD 3 kept perfectly on track around that corner, even when I let off the accelerator suddenly and let regen take over. I felt it skid a bit (evidenced later by the whole car being covered in mud splatters), but not enough to take me off course.


----------



## Vin

I'm not allowed to say what blew me away today!


----------



## Mosess

Vin said:


> I'm not allowed to say what blew me away today!


This is like the people on amazon who 'answer' product related questions with "I have not yet received my order of this item so I dont know the answer to your question"
😂


----------



## Impactwrench

It doesn’t blow me away but reactions of first time passengers in lightning make me smile. And oh ya, the fart app reactions. Its not just a 4 wheeled spaceship, it’s a comedy club


----------



## cabbie

The acceleration blows me away but what I really love is being able to warm up the car with the garage door down!


----------



## Bigriver

Our Model 3 is our own little portable sunroom. Yesterday was a perfectly sunny day but with crisp, winter temps still hanging around. Parked outside in the sun, sat in the car and basked in the warmth. Love that glass roof.


----------

